# Help with a dart frog



## Peytons torts (Jan 24, 2015)

So there is this terrarium in my local reptile store and it has a waterfall in it and everything but they have 2 tree frogs in there will it be ok if I just replace the little stones and wipe down the glass and plants and change the substrate so I can put a thumbnail dart frog in it also the cage will be sitting until July so maybe the bacteria will die please help?


----------



## wellington (Jan 24, 2015)

What are you going to do with the tree frogs? The stones you could boil and still use. The glass, I would wipe down with a little bleach warm/hot water, rinse really well. The plants, if plastic wash them in hot water. Yes, would be okay to use.


----------



## Peytons torts (Jan 25, 2015)

wellington said:


> What are you going to do with the tree frogs? The stones you could boil and still use. The glass, I would wipe down with a little bleach warm/hot water, rinse really well. The plants, if plastic wash them in hot water. Yes, would be okay to use.


There are tree frogs in the tank already at the store they used to be just in small plastic bins but do you think it would be that much of a hassle to just create my own vivarium I'm thinking with 2 waterfalls one on each side and some fake plants stuck into the back of the cage and real ones on the bottom


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 28, 2015)

You could make your own viv. There are plenty of videos on youtube to help. It would be a fun project. 
I loved my dart frog. He just passed away a month ago and I had him for 9 yrs.


----------



## Peytons torts (Jan 28, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> You could make your own viv. There are plenty of videos on youtube to help. It would be a fun project.
> I loved my dart frog. He just passed away a month ago and I had him for 9 yrs.


Oh I'm sorry


----------

